# Son's new puppy



## Pam (Dec 13, 2020)

Just over a week ago my eldest son and partner collected their new puppy.  I knew they couldn't take on a dog unless they had help and  I jumped at the chance of helping to care for him during the week. I have fallen in love with him, he's absolutely gorgeous and he's brightened up  my life.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2020)

Sweet little face!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2020)

Precious! I know how you feel @Pam  We always had dogs, and now we can't have pets in our condo, so it's a joy when we visit our daughter, son-in-law and corgi (Abbi). 

Dogs are so loving, and it takes so little to make them happy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2020)

Pam said:


> Just over a week ago my eldest son and partner collected their new puppy.  I knew they couldn't take on a dog unless they had help and  I jumped at the chance of helping to care for him during the week. I have fallen in love with him, he's absolutely gorgeous and he's brightened up  my life.
> 
> View attachment 139107


  What a wonderful dog! So pleased you have such a lovely puppy in your life, Pam


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2020)

Beautiful pup Pam, what a little sweetie, give him a big hug for me!  Congratulations to your son on his new family member. They do bring much joy into our lives, don't they?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

Pam said:


> Just over a week ago my eldest son and partner collected their new puppy.  I knew they couldn't take on a dog unless they had help and  I jumped at the chance of helping to care for him during the week. I have fallen in love with him, he's absolutely gorgeous and he's brightened up  my life.
> 
> View attachment 139107


My goodness, what a sweetie!

How can anyone not fall in love with him.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2020)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Pam said:


> Just over a week ago my eldest son and partner collected their new puppy.  I knew they couldn't take on a dog unless they had help and  I jumped at the chance of helping to care for him during the week. I have fallen in love with him, he's absolutely gorgeous and he's brightened up  my life.
> 
> View attachment 139107


Oh my gosh is he cute!!!! . Is he a golden doodle?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Pam (Dec 16, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh my gosh is he cute!!!! . Is he a golden doodle?



Thank you.   He's a poodle. Son's partner has never had a dog due to allergies and while no dog can be totally hypoallergenic, poodles are amongst the dogs that are less likely to cause problems. So far, so good although she leaves the brushing of his coat to my son and granddaughters and myself of course. Granddaughters have been wanting a dog for a few years now ever since my last dog died so they are over the moon now, as we all are.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 16, 2020)

Sure doesn't sound  like that little guy is ever going to want for love and attention!  He's one lucky little puppy.


----------



## Lee (Dec 16, 2020)

awwww Pam, so cute


----------



## Pam (Jan 30, 2021)

Update.... As my living room is only very small, I had the pup's bed pushed up against one of the chairs so as not to take up as much room. However, he recently discovered he could jump from his bed onto the chair. 



I moved his bed away from the chair but he wasn't happy about that and tried to move it back. 

Apologies for quality of photos. Taken with my very cheap and old phone.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh my gosh is he ever cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 30, 2021)

Not only is he adorable, he’s smart.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2021)

He's adorable! Look how he's trying to move his little bed; how cute.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bella will be right over, she needs a play buddy .  He is very cute.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 30, 2021)

Pam said:


> Update.... As my living room is only very small, I had the pup's bed pushed up against one of the chairs so as not to take up as much room. However, he recently discovered he could jump from his bed onto the chair.
> 
> View attachment 146961View attachment 146962
> 
> ...


I love those eyes!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2021)

I can’t believe I didn’t see this thread earlier. What an adorable dog. He Is absolutely gorgeous.  I turn to mush when I see cute fluffy dogs. Apparently  Poodles are the second smartest dogs in the world after the border collie.


----------



## Pam (Jan 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Bella will be right over, she needs a play buddy .  He is very cute.


Having been reading about Bella, I'm sure they'd get on very well.  

He's very fortunate because son's partner's aunt bought his brother so they are able to play together. Adults social distance while the dogs roll around/chase each other on the grass.


----------

